# Felix Glonti (1927 - )



## joen_cph

(see below)


----------



## joen_cph

(sorry, decided to delete the post on this composer since the sound quality on his website is too poor and won´t really help appreciating his music).


----------



## joen_cph

Found a sonically reasonably acceptable recording on You-Tube of a work by Glonti, the Georgian composer born in 1927: the "Symphonic Meditations on a Theme by Petrarca", for cello and orchestra (1977). It is in the tradition of the Russian celli concerti from Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Schnittke, Kabalevsky 2nd, but a dark work, approaching also late Penderecki in its mood, which is not particularly light.






On you-tube it is wrongly indicated as Glonti´s "2.Symphony". 
Stylistically he usually moves between late-romantic inspiration (Rachmaninov in many piano episodes, perhaps even Wagner in the very long melodic lines in some other works), but also Shostakovich, Prokofiev and the polystylism of Schnittke, sometimes with jazz influence as well.






Glonti´s music (12 symphonies, concerti, operas, string quartets) need some modern recordings. Naxos, BIS or others should get going; he seems greater than, say, Machavariani ...

There is more information and legally downloadable music by Glonti on this site, albeit in very poor sound quality:
http://www.mapageweb.umontreal.ca/tuitekj/caucasus/glonti.htm

Other youtube-material includes a short clip of Glonti playing a piano piece at home,
a romantically influenced rendering of his Piano Concerto Wanderjahre (wrongly spelled Vanderjahre) performed by Kavtaradze, another Sinfonia Concertante for piano and orchestra, and some works in much too poor sound quality.


----------



## starry

Not sure I've heard of this composer before or not, certainly quite an obscure name (which is good). Anyway I listened to the youtube video but I found the ideas not that original sounding and it just seemed to wallow a bit in it's depression a bit too much for me. It does get livelier though from 5 min onwards and I like it better there (I'm typing this as I listen to it). But then from 7.30 or so onwards I'm not sure it resolves things that well, the theme doesn't grip me that much


----------

